# 4 wheeled mobility scooter mod assistance request



## hiddenemailer (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi, wondering if you made any progress on this?
I’m going to be getting a pride maxima 4-wheel through my provinces disability and I’m gonna wanna do some mods to it like this.
(ideally a similar twist throttle, maybe over volting for A little additional speed on the high end and obviously a lithium battery upgrade etc.)

It uses the same batteries, it has the same s-drive controller from what I can read in the manual but the motor is apparently 650W, regardless I think there may be a significant amount of overlap between the two considering they’re both in the same kind of weight class and compete against each other


----------

